# Daytime Running Lights on Chevy Trucks



## letsgohuntin (Jan 1, 2009)

Just wondering out loud here... why does 90% of GM truck products (z-71, tahoe) that you see on the road have the left daytime running light out?? I've always wondered how such a simple thing could be such a common problem in their product?? 

If you haven't noticed it, start watching...you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Davis31052 (Jan 1, 2009)

Cause they are General Motors products, silly


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jan 1, 2009)

GM did it for safety, with my truck,the headlights automatically come on when it starts getting dark or even overcast, whether I want  them to or not.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 1, 2009)

letsgohuntin said:


> Just wondering out loud here... why does 90% of GM truck products (z-71, tahoe) that you see on the road have the left daytime running light out?? I've always wondered how such a simple thing could be such a common problem in their product??
> 
> If you haven't noticed it, start watching...you'll see what I'm talking about.



I have noticed that only one side is out, but not on every truck, so I think there must be a short or something.  I know what you are talking about.


----------



## meausoc (Jan 1, 2009)

It is the curse of the Daytime running lights.  You can turn them off on most of the newer vehicles.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 1, 2009)

Confederate_Jay said:


> GM did it for safety, with my truck,the headlights automatically come on when it starts getting dark or even overcast, whether I want  them to or not.



don't think you understood the question he was asking...


not sure as to why this happens either, but you are right! Lots of them are out!!!


----------



## Cwill15 (Jan 1, 2009)

What i've heard is that GM uses a pulsed voltage to the DRLs in some of their trucks and causes the filament to fail early. I know that there are more than a few companies that voids the warranty of their bulbs if used in this application.
Their is also a TSB (can't remember the # though) to change the bulbs to 14v from the stock 12v bulbs.


----------



## grim (Jan 2, 2009)

I've noticed how many have only one, but never made any observation that it was always the left one.  Its almost impossible to tell if your truck has one out, which might be why you see so many.  GM will replace them under warranty, but its not worth going to the dealer if you are not in for something else, they cost less than $2.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 2, 2009)

I had to replace one of mine cause the socket burned out ......


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jan 2, 2009)

Hunter Haven said:


> don't think you understood the question he was asking...
> 
> 
> not sure as to why this happens either, but you are right! Lots of them are out!!!



Yeah I misread it. I've noticed a bunch out too, never paid attention to which side. I have them on my truck maybe I need to turn em on and walk around the front a look to make sure both of mine work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2009)

It's true, my wife and I have driven nothing but GMCs since 1990, I don't know why, but the left driving light always goes out around 20,000 miles.  I always replace both at the same time and never had anymore probs.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 2, 2009)

In the 2002-2004 models there is a problem.
You can change the bulb and it will blow in 1 day. I got tired of replacing the bulb because its a pain to get to. Just riding around popeye. My 2006 truck works just fine, the problem is with the wifes 2002 tahoe.


----------



## autoturkey (Jan 2, 2009)

Cwill15 said:


> What i've heard is that GM uses a pulsed voltage to the DRLs in some of their trucks and causes the filament to fail early. I know that there are more than a few companies that voids the warranty of their bulbs if used in this application.
> Their is also a TSB (can't remember the # though) to change the bulbs to 14v from the stock 12v bulbs.



that tsb # is 00-08-42-010a


----------



## 93f1fiddy (Jan 2, 2009)

Lizella Fella said:


> Cause they are General Motors products, silly



AGREED!!!!!


----------



## shopfnforman (Jan 28, 2009)

the problem is the light sockets cant handle the power of the day time running light bulbs, the heat kills them, remove the bulbs and apply dielectric grease to the sockets....fixed


----------



## tcward (Jan 29, 2009)

Lizella Fella said:


> Cause they are General Motors products, silly



The whole daytime light thing seems pretty silly!


----------



## contender* (Jan 31, 2009)

I've had to replace mine a couple of times in the past 3 years. This last set has lasted quite a long time, I put orange ones in this last time. I'll probably get up in the morning and crank it and they will be blown.


----------



## bat (Jan 31, 2009)

Replaced my left one, drove around town and noticed the reflection in a window as I drove into a parking space and the other one had blown just that quick.  Changed it also and both have been ok since???


----------

